# ECU Help



## SERious27 (Nov 19, 2003)

I supposedly have a 94-95 bb ecu it has a number on it 
23710 1E010
A11-000 E53 is this a bb ecu?

i have a very beat up 94 bb maf and skinny o2
can i use the stock maf and skinny o2 or will this ecu not work at all in my 92 SE-R classic i have a 94 bb det in the car now


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

be careful aboot the MAF, it may not work properly
as for the #'s on the ECU, i have no idea 
and if im am correct, the skinny O2 may not fit in the DP.
I am pretty sure that the stock SR20DE O2 will fit and work with the BBE ECU

hope this helps


----------



## SERious27 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have the adapter for the skinny 02 so fit is not a problem
i have plugged this ecu in before and it ran way lean could barely drive it and it would not get over 15 mph


----------

